# Just a boy and a dog



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Had a very successful morning hunting today - was able to limit out in not very long. But, the two birds were not the most successful part. The most successful part was being able to be outside with my favorite hunting partner and a little Boykin that has become part of the family!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

What it’s all about! Nice work


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

So cool Jeff.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hell ya man! Nice!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Love that smile!! I still remember my first pheasant hunt 48 years ago like it was yesterday. 


I hope you make an old barn wood frame and hang the black & white photo.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Having a pretty good year yourself Jeff! Good job!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

That is so awesome.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know why I didn't see this till today but that smile is worth a million bucks.

Awesome


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Getting the kids going is what it's all about. I'm sure he'll never forget it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Life is so much fun with kids!


----------

